# Todays first smoke!!  Bacon crackers..withB-view!!!



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2011)

Got the recipe from garden and gun magazine>>>> http://gardenandgun.com/bacon-crackers-recipe/?xid=12-20-11

Picked up some Club crackers..got some of my tasty home made bacon out of the fridge.

Wrapped the crackers and sprinkled with some Slap ya Mama..( thanks nepas  I saw this after you showed pics of it).

Then into the MES with the tasso and pecan dust smoking.

These disappeared in seconds...hahahahhahahahah

  Craig

Before!!








After!!







Delicious!!!   Not enough tho!!  hahahhahaha


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

I like that Craig!

Your whole house must smell like bacon!


----------



## sprky (Dec 23, 2011)

I wounder if Craig puts bacon on EVERYTHING.....lol  Interesting idea there, add some smoked cheese after they come out of smoker and the  Wow factor just went up


----------



## miamirick (Dec 23, 2011)

looks good craig,   your cracking me up with the tonge in cheek, Q view,Tview, B view, Dan view posts


----------

